# Improved D: Emoticon.



## Beats (Jun 25, 2010)

I think mine is better that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but whatever.

BAM!




Here it is! Based from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## mjax (Jun 25, 2010)

IMO the mouth is a bit more uppish, just slightly, it doesn't look well alligned. It is almost like a moustache there. Take a break, come back and you'll see.


----------



## antwill (Jun 25, 2010)

mjax said:
			
		

> IMO the mouth is a bit more uppish, just slightly, it doesn't look well alligned. It is almost like a moustache there. Take a break, come back and you'll see.


This. Give it a cap and you have yourself Mario.


----------



## ore0 (Jun 25, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Give it a cap and you have yourself Mario.


Done.


----------



## Beats (Jun 25, 2010)

ore0 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.

Here is a slightly better version:


----------



## mjax (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude, this Emoticon is to "look surprised in a sad way". 

When you are surprised, your mouth go wide open. Unfortunately it still lacks that. I don't know, it just not have that feel in it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 25, 2010)

the emotion is all in the eyebrows

play with them a bit


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 25, 2010)

Your emoticon sucks, the current one won't be changed.

/topic


----------



## prowler (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't like it. I don't even like the current one.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

looks nothing like Mario


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 25, 2010)

We're pretty happy with our current new emoticon. 

Thread closed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(see how well it works?)


----------

